
Tesla Earnings: ' What Those Fools Don't Realize' - uladzislau
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4069096-tesla-earnings-heres-fools-realize
======
jamestimmins
What was the context of the "What Those Fools Don't Realize" quote? This is a
particularly click-baity title, given that the quote is never referenced.

~~~
mtthwmtthw
During the conference call, Musk remarks about how he hates when people spread
comments about Tesla surviving because of EV credits, and then goes into his
argument prefaced with "these fools don't realize"

~~~
jamestimmins
Thanks, I appreciate the info.

------
j7ake
I'm unable to see the article without installing the app

~~~
howenterprisey
Disabling JavaScript seems to fix it. It's a shame that it's necessary; it's a
nice article otherwise.

